# Has anyone had this happen to their dog? (Kind of gross)



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

My girl Gem just had some yellowish slime coming from her urethra. I have never had this happen to any of my dogs in the past. Has anyone seen this before? It is concerning me 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

could be a yeast infection. I know discharge is common though, how old is your girl? Has she been in heat before?


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Ammo had a little discharge when he was real little. Kinda yellow green. Worried me at first. But I noticed it was only he peed. Turned out to be nothing for him. Stopped when he got a bit okder

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ziva'sMommy (Jul 12, 2013)

Ziva also had this little issue when she was a a puppy but now the she is 5 months it has stopped

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

ames said:


> could be a yeast infection. I know discharge is common though, how old is your girl? Has she been in heat before?


She is almost 5 months old now. We got her spayed a little over two weeks ago.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> Ammo had a little discharge when he was real little. Kinda yellow green. Worried me at first. But I noticed it was only he peed. Turned out to be nothing for him. Stopped when he got a bit okder
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I noticed it after she came back inside from going potty so maybe it is the same for her

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Ziva'sMommy said:


> Ziva also had this little issue when she was a a puppy but now the she is 5 months it has stopped
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ok Thanks, hopefully that is the case for Gem 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Same here. Usually after he goes to the bathroom

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

APBT Mom said:


> She is almost 5 months old now. We got her spayed a little over two weeks ago.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Did you already take her in for her flow up appointment? If you did, I would call the vet. If it's coming up how soon? Maybe they can bump it up for you. It could be normal but since she recently had surgery I would not want to take the risk.

Boys having a discharge after peeing is normal. Shoot they discharge all the time which is why I likes neutered dog lol. Girls don't typically have discharge especially spayed ones. At least none of my females.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

ames said:


> Did you already take her in for her flow up appointment? If you did, I would call the vet. If it's coming up how soon? Maybe they can bump it up for you. It could be normal but since she recently had surgery I would not want to take the risk.
> 
> Boys having a discharge after peeing is normal. Shoot they discharge all the time which is why I likes neutered dog lol. Girls don't typically have discharge especially spayed ones. At least none of my females.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Yes we were just at our vet this week, I am planning to call them in the morning though.
Thanks, I tend to worry when it comes to my babies.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

ames said:


> Did you already take her in for her flow up appointment? If you did, I would call the vet. If it's coming up how soon? Maybe they can bump it up for you. It could be normal but since she recently had surgery I would not want to take the risk.
> 
> Boys having a discharge after peeing is normal. Shoot they discharge all the time which is why I likes neutered dog lol. Girls don't typically have discharge especially spayed ones. At least none of my females.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


So when he gets neutered the discharge will stop?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

DieselsMommie said:


> So when he gets neutered the discharge will stop?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No. Just part of owning a male dog.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

pookie! said:


> No. Just part of owning a male dog.


As long as it's normal with male dogs, I heard it could be a UTI too

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> As long as it's normal with male dogs, I heard it could be a UTI too
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No deuce discharges like its his job and never had any medical problems .. uti is dark urine like almost brown foul smell to it also the dog wouldn't be able to hold it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Dynasty said:


> No deuce discharges like its his job and never had any medical problems .. uti is dark urine like almost brown foul smell to it also the dog wouldn't be able to hold it
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So glad to hear its normal

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Yep. Cain still has some discharge. Good ol boy dogs


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> So glad to hear its normal
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My boy Deuce always had discharge and our vet said it was a boy thing, it stopped after we got him neutered though

I have just never experienced what happen with Gem before, I have been watching to see if it happens again but it hasn't.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

So do all male dogs get it or its just common in male dogs to discharge


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I know a lot of males that are not neutered have a white discharge often, but I'm not sure if they all do...I've never seen the type that my female had though.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Dynasty said:


> No deuce discharges like its his job and never had any medical problems .. uti is dark urine like almost brown foul smell to it also the dog wouldn't be able to hold it
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This. Youd KNOW something was amiss, something off if it was a UTI.



rocthebully said:


> So do all male dogs get it or its just common in male dogs to discharge


Our males have dick goo, but its not ridiculous amounts. If it was Id be worried, but again its part of owning a male dog, intact or not, some might lessen with neutering but they also might not.

Id keep a little closer eye on females but only because I am not used to owning them, but again, if its abnormally much, out of character accidents, weird smells/colors, a vet visit couldnt hurt.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Gem ended up with a UTI at 12 weeks old, she started having accidents in the house one morning when we woke up and then would not come out of squatting position once I took her outside (we took her to the emergency vet right away since it was Sunday)
I am going to talk to our vet in the morning just incase. I would of taken her into emergency but she has no other weird symptoms, everything else about her is completely normal and the crazy discharge hasn't happened again.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

DieselsMommie said:


> So when he gets neutered the discharge will stop?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yup pretty much. Totally no more dick cheese at all. It's awesome lol one of the reasons I am pro neuter lol there might be random stuff but that just dogs. Neutering was the way to go for me for sure.

Sent from Petguide.com App



pookie! said:


> No. Just part of owning a male dog.


Not post neuter totally cuts back considerably. If your pup had it post neuter a wicked lot I would be scared of pre neuter lol.



rocthebully said:


> So do all male dogs get it or its just common in male dogs to discharge


Intact males. Once neutered or spayed discharge for males and females drops considerably from pre spay/neuter.


----------



## Schill (Nov 2, 2013)

Our girl is 11 mos now and still has it....We were told it diminishes after they either go into heat, or been spayed...my girl went through both at 7mos, and still has the discharge!!!! but it is only after she pees.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

LMAO!! Dick cheese! Haha thanks for that mental pic Ames!

P.S. Pleeeeeaaaaaassse post baby Mel pix &#128513;&#128513;

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

